# 6 cell embryo 3 day transfer



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ladies could any of you share some positive stories about 6 cell embryo's transferred on day 3, I've just had a 6 cell grade 2 and a 4 cell grade 3 transferred, I don't hold out much hope for the 4 cell however the day before it hadn't actually divided at all and the 6 cell was a 5 cell the day before so I'm hoping they are just lazy!!!

Thanks in advance

Nic
Xx


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Nic,

I've just got my first ever   today and that was from a 7 cell 3 day embryo.  We then had a 6 cell and 5, 4 cells which they left to grow and we ended up with 2 frosties, so at least one of the four cells made it to a good quality blast. Ours were just slow growers and yours could very well be too  

Hope this cheers you up a bit and good luck x x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks hun and congratulations

Nic
Xx


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Nic, I have 2 6 cell embies hopefully making a home inside me now! I asked the same question on the Ireland pages. 3 girls are currently pregnant,1 with twins! And a girl on my usual thread got her bfp yesterday! And they are 3dt's. Because its only day 3 when they go back they are still developing,and the best place to do that is in ourr womb! I'm wishing us our own success stories to add on here.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks hun I really hope you get your bfp too when is your OTD?

Nic
Xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Nic

I had my DS from 3 day transfer, 2 embies put back, 1 was top quality but only 5 cells, the other was average quality but 7 cells - who knows which one made it but one of them did!

Good luck! x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you wombly that's lovely to hear

Nic
Xx


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi nic. My otd is a week today!! I'm already going   
When I 1st had the transfer I had a wobble about the grades too,but after the success stories on here and a lot of time on google I'm am just so proud of my little 1s making it to 6 cells by day 3 and I just  they continue to thrive xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good on you Hun, hopefully we will both have our bfp's

Nic
Xx


----------

